# freebsd-update fetch failed issue



## alie (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi guys, I am trying to fetch any update today and couldn't make it 


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD  8.1-STABLE-201010 FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE-201010 #0: Thu Oct  7 14:31:48 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

Please help me to solve this issue.


----------



## fadolf (Nov 2, 2010)

freebsd-update is not available for STABLE.


----------



## alie (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for ur reply. Then how I can update my system to the latest snapshot or at least how to get new security updates?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 2, 2010)

Using a source-based method.

Or you can install a RELEASE or RC and use *freebsd-update* normally. Of course *freebsd-update* will only apply patches and your system will remain at RELEASE.


----------

